# Post Pics of your trucks with warning lights



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

post pictures of your truck or any truck with strobes,leds, and halogen lights !


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

strobes,leds....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

found some others


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my hide away strobes and light bar w/traffic advisor. There is a youtube video here as well. Don't mind the stuttering in the video, the camera on my phone doesn't have a high enough frame rate to capture the full strobe patterns.


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

gtstang - Who makes the rack that your lightbar is mounted to? It looks great! Is it aluminum or stainless?


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

stg454;1298805 said:


> gtstang - Who makes the rack that your lightbar is mounted to? It looks great! Is it aluminum or stainless?


It is aluminum, made by highway products. Not cheap, though. But definitely high quality. I had to add 2 bolt at the top to stiffen it up for that lightbar. It comes polished and stays well polished with a light coat of mothers polish.


----------



## RCLINDjr82 (Sep 17, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1297942 said:


> found some others


what kind of light bar is on that rig ?? attached to the back rack


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Heres one of mine. You cant see the ones that are on the side back corner but there is a tir3 on each side.


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is one of my old truck. I don't have any of the new truck yet. I will post pics of the new truck when I get some.


----------

